
Augmented Reality in Marketing - bryantalves
https://www.onirix.com/news/how-to-create-a-successful-ar-marketing-campaign/
======
bryantalves
Hi guys! I just came across this website and read the article and I just
realized I'm getting too old-fashioned in terms of Marketing. I've been
working on this field for a long time and it's the first time I see myself at
this point. Truth is that I find this awesome! I believe these kind of
technologies are the future of not only marketing but many fields. What do you
guys think?

~~~
Cactus2018
Here is a perspective

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJg02ivYzSs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJg02ivYzSs)

"HYPER-REALITY

Keiichi Matsuda

Hyper-Reality presents a provocative and kaleidoscopic new vision of the
future, where physical and virtual realities have merged, and the city is
saturated in media. [http://hyper-reality.co/](http://hyper-reality.co/) "

